# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  The Basics of Steroids - For the NEWBIES

## kal300

I wanted to share this article that I found online it is very informative and I think will answer lots of question. 

Source: http://www.bodybuildingpro.com

This article will attempt to describe, in layman's terms, the fate of Anabolic /Androgenic Steroids (AAS) in the human body. The intent is to look at steroids from a general view, not to describe the different individual steroids. Of course, the author does not condone the use of steroids by anyone not under the care and supervision of a qualified medical professional. 

TYPES OF STEROIDS 

Anabolic/Androgenic Steroids can be roughly classified into two types, oral and injectable. When you eat food or consume anything orally, the great majority of the ingested substances pass through the liver prior to entering the bloodstream. For this reason, "injectable" AAS cannot be taken orally because the liver will deactivate the steroids in this "first pass". Deactivation in the liver usually involves the addition of one or more hydroxyl (OH) groups to increase the solubility of the molecule in water, making excretion in the urine more easily accomplished. 

Oral Steroids 

Oral steroids involve modification of the parent steroid to make it harder for the liver to degrade the steroid molecules. This modification is almost always the addition of an alkyl (methyl) group at the 17 position of the steroid ring. The liver can still degrade the steroid, but not as effectively as the un-modified steroid. Therefore, oral steroids make several cycles through the bloodstream before being excreted. Most oral steroids are, to various degrees, excreted from the body unchanged. 

Injectable Steroids 

The injectable AAS are very effectively degraded in just a single pass through the liver. If this is so, then how can the injectables be effective? The answer is called a "depot" (or reservoir), which allows a regular release of steroid into the bloodstream. As steroid is removed from the bloodstream by the liver, more steroid is being released into the bloodstream from the depot. There are several ways to provide such a reservoir of the steroid. 

Suspension 

The first way is to use pure testosterone (a crystalline solid) suspended in water. Testosterone has a low solubility in water, and the crystals slowly dissolve in the watery environment of the tissue in which it is injected. The dissolved testosterone is carried throughout the body by the bloodstream. For Testosterone suspension , the "depot" is the actual physical site where the injection is made. The crystals do not migrate to other parts of the body, and the presence of the crystalline testosterone can cause some pain at the injection site. The testosterone dissolves at a (relatively) constant rate, and lasts for a few days in the body. Winstrol suspension is similar. 

Esters 

The other way to provide a depot of steroid is to use a water-insoluble form of the steroid that can be converted in the body to the parent steroid, which has some solubility in water (bloodstream). Most commonly, the parent molecule is esterified with an organic acid, and the resulting ester is soluble in oil, but only very slightly soluble in water. Commonly used organic acid groups are acetate (C2), propionate (C3), enanthate (C7), decanoate (C10), and undecylenate (C11). The longer the carbon chain of the acid, the more oil-soluble the ester, and the longer it takes for the ester to turn into the parent steroid (de-esterification). A type of enzyme that is found throughout the body facilitates the de-esterification reaction to form the parent steroid from the ester. The enzyme actually catalyzes the reaction in both directions, so it can also attach an organic acid back onto the parent steroid. So, for example, testosterone enanthate can actually be turned into testosterone palmitate. There is some good evidence that steroid esters are, to some extent, stored in fat cells. It is commonly believed that esters form a depot of oil/ester that stays at the injection site. This is not true. While the depot concept holds true for esters (because they slowly release the parent steroid over time), the esters actually disperse throughout the body after injection, prior to (and during) the de-esterification reaction to form the parent steroid. They do not stay at the injection site. For example, the ester testosterone enanthate has been found in tissues throughout the body, including hair samples of subjects who have injected T200. If a bio-contaminant is introduced at the time of injection (non-sterile conditions), the body will attempt to encapsulate the contaminated material, and an abscess will form. In this case it appears as if the ester has remained at the injection site. But under normal sterile conditions, the oily solution will disperse. Injecting too much at one site or injecting too frequently at one site will not cause an abscess. 

Transport of Steroids in the Bloodstream 

Once the steroid has been released from the depot (or the oral steroid has been absorbed from the intestine), it is transported throughout the body in the bloodstream. Carrier proteins (Albumin and Sex Hormone binding Globulin) bind about 98% of testosterone under natural conditions. Thus, only 2% of the hormone is free to carry out its actions. When exogenous steroid is present, the level of free steroid is much higher than 2%. Bear in mind that the hormone is not permanently bound to the some of the proteins, but is constantly binding and un-binding from the protein. At any given time, about 2% of the hormone is un-bound in the natural state. So, if the 2% unbound hormone were to magically disappear, then the proteins would release more hormone such that 2% (of the remaining total) would come unbound. The bloodstream is the mechanism by which the hormones reach their target tissues (muscle). 

ACTION OF STEROIDS 

Androgen Receptor Activation 

Once a free molecule of steroid reaches the muscle cell, it diffuses into the cell. The diffusion can be with or without transport-protein assistance. Once in the cell, the AAS is makes its way to the cell nucleus where it can bind with an androgen receptor (AR), and activate the receptor. Two of these activated receptor complexes join together to form the androgen response element (ARE). The ARE interacts with DNA in the nucleus, and increases the transcription of certain genes (such as muscle protein genes). As long as the ARE is intact, it accelerates gene transcription. Remember, though, that the AAS and the receptor are in a state of flux (binding and un-binding), just like with the Carrier proteins. So the ARE can be deactivated just by losing one of the two AAS that are bound to the AR's. This equilibrium situation explains why 1 gram per week testosterone is more effective than 1/2 gram per week, even though 1/2 gram appears to be more than enough to saturate all the AR's in the body. The higher concentration makes it more likely that the receptors will be occupied by an AAS, and the ARE will be intact for a longer period of time, on average. 

Other Actions 

Activation of the androgen receptor is a key mechanism in the action of AAS. However, this mechanism by itself does not explain the differences between steroids (i.e., nandrolone activates the AR better than testosterone, but is not as good of a mass-building product). Other actions involve primarily the central nervous system, and involve actions such as motor activation (muscle coordination) and mood (i.e., aggressiveness). The mechanism by which AAS effect these actions is not well understood at this time. Another effect occurs in the liver, where some steroids cause the release of certain Growth Factors. The different actions of the different AAS explains why a stack of two different types of AAS is often better than one by itself. 

Elimination of Steroids 

The liver is a primary route to deactivation of steroids, the chemical structure is changed here to make the steroid more soluble in water for excretion through the kidneys. A good portion of many steroids also are excreted as-is, without any alteration by the liver, or by formation of the sulphate, which is more water soluble. Many in the medical community have believed that AAS cause liver damage because levels of certain enzymes (AST and ALT) are elevated when steroids are used. Elevated levels of these enzymes are seen in patients with liver damage from other causes, so the conclusion is that AAS must cause liver damage because these enzymes are elevated. Recent work, however, has shown that a true marker of liver damage, GGT, remains unchanged when some AAS are used, and now it is questioned whether AAS are really damaging to the liver (the 17 alpha-alkylated AAS do cause damage in some rare cases, and this damage is reversible upon cessation of steroid use ). The same thought processes were used to claim kidney damage, but that is unlikely as well. 

One thing I'll say is 1 gram maybe better then 500mg, but the possibilities of side effects would be higher too. Like he said 500mg "appears to be more than enough to saturate all the AR's in the body." Once you go passed what your receptors can handle, the chances of the juice converting to a side effect are very high. 

NEWBIE TIPS

Tip 1 - Do Your Research. 

This is INCREDIBLY important. First, keep in mind that the accuracy of anything you read online will only be about 90% - that includes this article. Although much of my research has come from scientific papers and other very knowledgeable individuals - I can't 100% say that anything, even the research experiments, are perfectly sound all of the time. You'll have lots of self procalimed experts saying completely different things. One expert said that Nolvadex is useless to use as part of post cycle therapy and likened it to using suntan lotion in a snowstorm. Another expert said it is the preferred choice over it's "weaker counterpart" clomid. Some experts will tell you that simple testosterone only cycles are best for the first cycle, while others will say that in order to optimize the benefits of any steroid cycle, you must properly stack any injectable steroids with their oral counterparts. I am a believer that testosterone should be the base of any steroid use, especially for those who have interest in doing further cycles in the future. 

The main reason a testosterone only cycle is recommended for the first time users is because it is the building block of all future cycles - if it isn't - it should be! By using testosterone initially you will get an idea of how your body will react to it. You will need to know if you are prone to gyno, how much fluid you will retain and how much your blood pressure will raise with the use of anabolic steroids as part of your training and nutrition program. These are very important things to be aware of. 

Think about it like this - you're doing a stack of testosterone enanthate and dianabol - you feel the signs and symptoms of gyno coming along. So you fix the problem by taking by taking 20-30 mg of Nolvadex or 100 mg of Clomid (which you intelligently kept on hand) daily until the problem subsides and a few days after just to be safe. So the next time you cycle - you use only testosterone enanthate to avoid the aromotization problems brought upon by the addition of the dianabol tabs the first time out. But guess what? It wasn't the test that was aromatizing after all - it was the dianabol. Now with testosterone only, you are still getting the signs and symptoms of gyno and must once again control the substance with use of an anti estrogen. Had you known you were gyno prone with the testosterone you could have better planned this second cycle and worked out a stack to your advantage and possibly even eliminated or greatly reduced the risks of re-ocurring gyno. If you start cycling with a stack, you won't have any way of knowing which steroids are causing which side effects. 

Another reason why testosterone only is a good first cycle - it's your first cycle! Why go overkill? You'll grow like a weed off testosterone only with correct nutrition and training - hell, even without it! In a study done by Bhasin and co-workers1, men with no weight training whatsoever made increases in fat-free mass (4KG or 8.8 lbs), increases in triceps mass (400 mm or 1.6"), increases in quadriceps mass (600 mm or 2.4"), and added 10KG (22.2 lbs) on their bench press and 20KG (44.4 to their squat. It's TESTOSTERONE after all. You're injecting HORMONES into yourself. Don't let the quantity fool you - a mL of cyanide will kill you the same way as minimal amounts of steroids will make you grow. Your virgin androgen receptors will eat it up. Why use more when you'll get the same results off less? What's the point? It's just a big waste of time and money. The last thing you want to do is develop a tolerance so that you are required more quantity in the future. 

Testosterone may be a strong androgen, but the side effects are very easily controlled for almost all of them with a few simple ancillaries. 

With any steroids you take you are going to shut down your natural testosterone production and this can lead to short term impotence and testicular atrophy (short term if your post cycle therapy is sound!). Deca and Trenbolone are not the only ones that cause this (any drug can when not accompanied by testosterone). Deca and Trenbolone are just the most common and most complained about for this type of thing. 

Tip 2 - Don't do a DBOL ONLY cycle! EVER! 

There are plenty of good reasons for this - Obviously in that Dianabol is a 17-alpha alkylated steroid, warranting short-term use. Since Dianabol has little Androgen receptor activity, it functions particularly synergistic with compounds that have a strong Androgen receptor activity as is the case for all the aforementioned. In other words - stack it! Forgetting about the science here - do you want to make muscle, strength and water gains and end up feeling pumped and huge by the end of your cycle only to realize that the dianabol mainly gained you water and a few weeks after the cycle you lose it all? 

Dianabol is a methylated compound with a certain toxicity, so in the interest of safety you wouldn't use it longer than 6 weeks on end, 8 weeks at the absolute maximum and only under supervision of a medical professional who can monitor your liver values. Arnold was said to use it for eight weeks at a time (of course this is only speculation), but even if this was the case, Arnold was on a whole other level than most beginners. Don't copy what he did and expect the same results - his workouts, nutrition program and steroid stacks were designed for his body and his genetics - never copy him or anybody else for that matter. Dianabol heavily aromatizes so its not particularly useful during cutting and with 6-8 weeks of use maximum, that leaves the option open - Stack it with another, injectable, compound that can be used for longer terms (beginning of stack when other compound is least active). 

Dianabol is mainly meant to kick start your cycle gains. This is normally done by stacking it with a longer acting product, such as testosterone enanthate or cypionate , deca or equipose. For best use, include it early in a stack (see sample stack #2 listed below). You would run it with your 500mg of sustanon weekly as follows: 

Weeks 1-4: Dianabol - 20-25 mg daily. 

This should be more than sufficient for a beginner and just fine to kickstart your mass gains. Sometimes less is more! When it comes to 17-alpha alkylated drugs, this is one of those times. Liver health is something that you should be very important to you. 

When stacking with a longer-acting product, such as testosterone enanthate or cypionate, Deca or Equipoise , the best use is early on in the stack. Dianabol is a very fast-acting steroid and most injectables don't start showing their real value for 2-3 weeks. That makes it particularly useful to kick off a cycle with. 



NEEDLES & SYRINGES

•	Resheath needles when finished. Store used needles/syringes in a needle disposal container, a bleach bottle (thick plastic) or a coffee can (thick metal). 
•	The container should not be see-through. 
•	Dispose of the entire container when it is full. 
•	NEVER store needles/syringes in a container that can be easily punctured (soda cans, glass bottles, juice bottles, milk cartons, etc). 
•	NEVER flush needles/syringes down the toilet. Some of this waste can eventually end up back in the environment. 
•	NEVER dispose of needles/syringes in a recycle bin. 
•	NEVER dispose of loose needle/syringes in the garbage. 
•	NEVER store needles/syringes (used or unused) in areas where children or animals have access. 


TWO (2) SAMPLE STACKS FOR THE NEWBIE


Sample Stack #1 

Weeks 1-10: 500mg Testosterone Enanthate WEEKLY 

Nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. 

Post Cycle Therapy 

Clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran as follows: 

Day 1 - 300mg 
Day 2-11 - 100mg/day 
Day 12-21 - 50mg/day 

Weeks 1-4: Sustanon 250 Shot either every other day (1/2 mL) or 1mL twice weekely on either Sunday / Wednesday or Monday / Thursday. 

Weeks 1-4: Dbol (20-25mg) 

Nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. Alternatively, you can run 10mg daily throughout your cycle. 

Post Cycle Therapy 

Clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran as follows: 

Day 1 - 300mg 
Day 2-11 - 100mg/day 
Day 12-21 - 50mg/day

----------


## papiocowboy

awesome info ... thanks ... exact info i was looking for!

----------


## ANDY_WEERAS

cheers any winny stacks 4 begginners

----------


## Alfa

Thank you.....you saved me from really stuffing myself up

----------


## Vito_Corleone

Very helpful.

----------


## needsomehelp

Very good info...

I was told just test cyniopate 400 mg for 10 weeks with clomid on hand. 10 weeks.

Make sense? I've had good success with var ony cycle at 40mg so I moree than agree with your modest start theory. Any advice on drawing and EASY beginner Storing of test? From Sachets?

----------


## BIGPHIL

superb bro superb!!!

----------


## BIGPHIL

superb bro superb!!!

----------


## Laxplayer181

Did he really mean 500 mg, and not 500 mL for that sample stack? Cause I read on here under the profile for Test E that 600 mg a week is a high dose...

...and just to let you know, math is by far my worst subject. Ever.

And I'm looking to buy some, and the amount says "250 mg - 1 mL", which is why I'm asking so I don't spend more money.

Anyway, great post! Really helped me out!

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Sticky!!!

----------


## bigdaddyreg

hey thanks for the imfo.

----------


## LeroyJenkins

Newbie Question..I noticed most dose recomendations are stated in absolute mg/ml. Do you have to take into account the physical size of the subject? ie.. 500 mg dose for a 170 lb male vs. a 225 lb male...Thanks.

----------


## Kale

> Newbie Question..I noticed most dose recomendations are stated in absolute mg/ml. Do you have to take into account the physical size of the subject? ie.. 500 mg dose for a 170 lb male vs. a 225 lb male...Thanks.


No, size makes no difference.

----------


## Kale

> Did he really mean 500 mg, and not 500 mL for that sample stack? Cause I read on here under the profile for Test E that 600 mg a week is a high dose...
> 
> ...and just to let you know, math is by far my worst subject. Ever.
> 
> And I'm looking to buy some, and the amount says "250 mg - 1 mL", which is why I'm asking so I don't spend more money.
> 
> Anyway, great post! Really helped me out!


Yes he meant to say mg not ml. And 600mg a week is not a high dose. 500mg a week is the standard number for a cycle of Test

----------


## fenceguy

thanks. great info. 
looks like a simple cycle for a greenie like myself.

----------


## Phil ORourke

tanks,great imfo

----------


## alpinesupra

good info thank you.
this gives me a little insite as to what i need.

any suggestions for a first timer??? no i have done d-bol but only enough for 3 weeks so nothing big.
i am 166lbs 5'9" and gaining everyday but not fast enough, my goal is a sloid 190-200lbs for a guy of my hight. 

thanks
-sean

----------


## Ridla

So nolvedex can also be used as a PCT correct??? If so how much dosage??
thanks

----------


## kal300

> So nolvedex can also be used as a PCT correct??? If so how much dosage??
> thanks



20mg for 30 days + Clomid

----------


## Ridla

how much |Clomid?

----------


## dhriscerr

Awsome post man

----------


## kal300

Thanks

----------


## Lj hulk

Just about all the info i have been looking for, been on and off the gear when i was in my 20's and very nieve now in my 30's but still training hard.

----------


## m8intl

Thanks! This is really helpful.

----------


## HaKa

very greatful for all the info.....however, i've been trying to find out what's a safe b/f % to be in before begining a cycle. been searching for this bit of info for a lil while w/no luck..any help here please?.

----------


## ecto9

Thanks for the post kal. Alot of great practical info. My personal sticky.

----------


## mike28220

sounds good. thanks 4 the info!

----------


## MMA_Tapout

Thanks Great post!!!

----------


## jon77

^^^^

----------


## Da1andonlyJinx

So I would need nolv on hand throughout my cycle just in case for gyno, and then use clomid as my PCT? If I were to get symptoms of gyno how much nolv should be used? I'm 5'8" at about 220. about 25 pounds over weight. Also the sample stack #2 is this a 4 week cycle? You have the Sustanon at only 4 weeks. How many weeks? would you recommend running nolv daily with the 2nd sample stack or just in case? sorry for so many questions guys. this is my first post and I have done a lot of reading and just trying to get the details before I go any further. I'm not really trying to bulk up just get some lean muscle mass and lose some fat. Is there anything else that you would recommend I do?

----------


## autofreak

Great Thread. Kudos to the OP. Answered a number of my questions.

----------


## Tenmoney

Thanks for the info. You keep it simple stupid when we often try to complicate things.

----------


## johnsmithsobe

very helpful

----------


## jimihx

this is my first cycle, I have trained naturally for about 3 yrs. Need some input.
Sustanon 250/250 mg-wk
Primobolan 100mg/wk.
As of now I'm 6'0 200 lb. , about 8-10% bodyfat , looking to gain about 30 lbs of quality mass

----------


## bigdog123

im thinking of primobolan for my first cycle as well, sides are barely existant with this drug !
But everyone says to do testosterone as 1st cycle if you wanna do further cycles...
so confused !!

----------


## pump.joe

Thanks Kal! Bookmarked.

----------


## qwertyuio

test is a must for your first cycle from what i've read.....preferably test e or test c!!

----------


## bakinblak

hey thanks for this man i found this to be very helpfull as im just starting to use this stuff. im glad there is a site like this to get the info i was needing i was told one way how to take the stuff i bought "test-e" from the guy i got it from but, that must be whats rite for him or sumthin cause whats posted here sound alot better to me. im glad i checked it out first. like i said im new to all this , and i feel stupid for asking cause ive probly just looked over the answer without seeing it but when is it best to take my shot before or after workout or does it matter? and thanks again this site is very,very helpfull and appologize again for question , just cant find answer or overlooked it or just stoopid newb ha ha thanks again

----------


## Rememberme1

If there is anyone who can answer some questions i have about AAS pls msg me thanks

----------


## TatMan

Great info

----------


## Big

> If there is anyone who can answer some questions i have about AAS pls msg me thanks


start your own thread and post your questions.

----------


## ozzy_paul

Thanks kal300 for the excellent info. I`m a newbie and am thinking of hitting the jucie for a few cycles but i`m gonna do a lot of reading first.
Thanks once again. Great reading and excellent info.

Much appreciated.

----------


## KThai

Hi all,

I am a newbie wanting to get info, ask questions.
Please ask your questions here in your own thread, after reviewing our rules. Posting your full name and personal information here is not a good idea, it's likely you would be contacted by those that might not be so helpful. I removed your name and address for your protection.
Big

Ciao

----------


## Hold_your_breath

great post - thank you, from a newb...

----------


## SlavesOfLiberty

very very helpful. I read so much stuff about PCT and it gets so complicated, this kept it very simple and to the point.

----------


## Older lifter

Hey, thanks for the info, i feel like a bit of a fool but on the part for cycles?
If doing a first time cycle you say to do a test-e cycle of 500mg/week, should only be for 1-10 weeks?
Just asking as i can get test-e easy but the other stuff is going to be a bit harder.

But thanks again, trying to learn this sort of stuff if full of traps and miss leading info.

----------


## Kale

> Hey, thanks for the info, i feel like a bit of a fool but on the part for cycles?
> If doing a first time cycle you say to do a test-e cycle of 500mg/week, should only be for 1-10 weeks?
> Just asking as i can get test-e easy but the other stuff is going to be a bit harder.
> 
> But thanks again, trying to learn this sort of stuff if full of traps and miss leading info.


10 or 12 weeks. 12 weeks these days is pretty much the standard

----------


## Older lifter

Thank's Kale,

Like Thai girls too,,,,,ummmmm

Have a good one

----------


## pressman

Being a newbie I just read your posting and it gave me what I needed to get started. I would have probably spent way to much money on things I didn't need.

----------


## burt66

What a great post. I have said it before but it bears repeating. The quality of info found here is just awesome.

----------


## ma3adi_Darkman

many thanks

----------


## musclespawn

Great source..explains what you really need.. very practical!

----------


## icedog11

I have a question? If an older person 47 is on HRT .5mm test eth 2x weekly and clomid 25mg everyday to get them to a normal test level and they wanted to run a cycle to gain mass would they just run the cycle over top of the HRT or would it need to be tweeked. the cycle I'm considering 
1  10 Enan 500mg/wk
1  12 Nolvadex 10mg ED
1  12 L-dex .25mg ED

----------


## SpyBoy

Thanks for The Info, really appreciated

----------


## ralf_snake

Question: What would happan if i just took Nolvadex without anything els? Just curious.

----------


## deja vu

great info, thanks.

----------


## pakiG

wt are the risks of a newbie using anapolon as his first ever steroid 4 two to three weeks

----------


## pakiG

is anapolon suitable for a newbie?

----------


## pakiG

if i use anapolon 4 a three week cycle will i need nolvadex ?

----------


## Big

> wt are the risks of a newbie using anapolon as his first ever steroid 4 two to three weeks


Start your own thread in the Q+A section, give your complete stats and propose your cycle and pct.

----------


## coolaid2

hello im new. im 35 over wieght i worked for about 2 years off and on been active my hole life. i like working out but i dont get good results friends of mine are taking sustamed 250 rite of the couch and they look great should i start with that or go to something else? im 35 294lb. 6ft. 3in.

----------


## chrischun

nice post

----------


## chrischun

I don't know what any of it means though. . . I guess I gathered start with test. . . now I need to figure out where to get test. . .

----------


## weightslinger

good info bro! Is there no early running of nolva for the levels to stabilize? Like for instance two weeks early just in case. What about the use of letro? isn't this the best for gyno?

----------


## rnb83

tank alot 4 the info, just to b sure i am gonna start a cycle of testosterone , 10-12 wk, 400mg-500mg per wk, wit nolvadex on hand, but how much clomid should i use post cycle tanks

----------


## D7M

> tank alot 4 the info, just to b sure i am gonna start a cycle of testosterone, 10-12 wk, 400mg-500mg per wk, wit nolvadex on hand, but how much clomid should i use post cycle tanks


start your own thread, 

and we'll be more than happy to help you.

----------


## xeper.44

Just printed this post & will be reading it shortly!
A lot of info to absorb!

----------


## Test 01

thanks for info

----------


## pedrolatino

WHAT ABOUT TAKING ONLY PROVIRON AS THE PCT??

Would I still be missing the Nolvadex and Clomid?

----------


## MisterMaster

Love it! This post should be linked during the registration process.

----------


## Lecent83

another post added to my stickies!

----------


## CRich

any advice for newbies and prombolan?

----------


## Muscleduke

Great info thanks alot bro!

----------


## shreads66

Thanks a ton that gave me some really good in site and seeing how I am new to this site I will take all of the info I can get.

----------


## BobcatM

Thanks for the info!

----------


## sheckeyshabazz

awesome info

----------


## BallzR1

Hey guys, I'm new to this and appriciate your patience with my lack of knoledge.. I started training in 2001 at 21 and gained naturally what I wante in 12 months. The last few years I've been on and off due to injuries. I have just gotten back into training mad am about to purchase some products though I want to confirm somethings before I do so,

I am getting trenbolone acetate, I have read up on it and the side affect I would like to minimise such as shrunk balls and especially fina dick... I do not want my man hood affected by this after my cycle is finished as I would like to go back to normal... It is recomended I take test to prevent fina dick, also t3 to prevent thyroid issues and est

my question is with trenbolone do I need to take all those? I've been told suss250 or testimax 300 with tren but I don't know

what test to take?
What est to take?
T3 neccessary?
Your opinions would be greatly appreciated..

----------


## sean23jd

Hey guys what is the best one to use for a single steroid cycle, strictly for cutting? Is there such a cycle? Thanks...

----------


## Big

start your own thread guys, don't ask your questions within the educational threads...

----------


## stashu

thanks dude!

----------


## GEM_69

Awesome post, I've been looking on alot of other threads and some of them out there are alittle confusing. This one is straight to the point. Also I had a question I read on other post of people running clomid and tamox at in conjuction with each other. Is that nessessary? I willing to spend the extra money if that means a more secure pct, thanks

----------


## Sicko

now that is what I call a quality thread informative and yet simple enough to understand without a fkn PHD! tHANKS.....

----------


## meat&2veg

Quality read! Sticky!?!

----------


## P90

nice post! extreamly helpful and exactly what I needed to read. Now, just have to get hold of test e and nolvadex :/

----------


## JCabral

Very Helpful.

----------


## theram117

Great Info

----------


## bbradford42

Very Helpful!

----------


## cerealkiller326

Totally awesome post, almost made 1st step with a mistake. Thanks!

----------


## Van Suka

[QUOTE=kal300;3065787]I wanted to share this article that I found online it is very informative and I think will answer lots of question. 

Source: edit, no linksGreat site! Loads of info, thanks.

----------


## dlightf

When using a 1.5 inch 22g syringe on the upper corner of the butt, would you be waisting your injection if the needle doesnt go in all the way?

----------


## Matt

> When using a 1.5 inch 22g syringe on the upper corner of the butt, would you be waisting your injection if the needle doesnt go in all the way?


No...

----------


## marcus006

cheers. good info

----------


## dan_dude_2500

TWO (2) SAMPLE STACKS FOR THE NEWBIE


Sample Stack #1 

Weeks 1-10: 500mg Testosterone Enanthate WEEKLY 

Nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. 

Post Cycle Therapy 

Clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran as follows: 

Day 1 - 300mg 
Day 2-11 - 100mg/day 
Day 12-21 - 50mg/day 

Weeks 1-4: Sustanon 250 Shot either every other day (1/2 mL) or 1mL twice weekely on either Sunday / Wednesday or Monday / Thursday. 

Weeks 1-4: Dbol (20-25mg) 

Nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. Alternatively, you can run 10mg daily throughout your cycle. 

Post Cycle Therapy 

Clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran as follows: 

Day 1 - 300mg 
Day 2-11 - 100mg/day 
Day 12-21 - 50mg/day



I just wanted to be clear, the text Above is 2 different cycles right? I dint see where it said "sample 2" anywhere

----------


## dan_dude_2500

Anyone?

----------


## islyk123

I am a newbie too, but Dan, yes I think that is two separate cycles.

Where it says 'Weeks 1-4: Sustanon 250' is where the second example cycle begins.

I have a question about the first sample cycle... When it says clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran, does that mean you dont start day 1 of your Clomid until 3 weeks after your last shot of sust350? So thats 10 weeks of sust350, 3 weeks of no shots, then 3 weeks of clomid, correct? A total of 16 weeks, and then that cycle is totally done?

----------


## dan_dude_2500

From research I've done, I believe you would be correct sir.

----------


## dan_dude_2500

From research I've done, I believe you would be correct sir.

----------


## mustbpeace

I am so lost. The more I read the more lost I get. Somebody help... this is my story. Im 51 male. I am a Golf War vet that ended up with a low back fusion and a hip replacement. I was a powerlifter in my youth, coledge wrestler and was in special forces. I had the oportunity to be on a team with Ricky Dale Craine (Record Holding Powerlifter) while living in Oklahome. He was a great teacher. I competer AAU and cycled a few times with steroids . I had the benifet of experienced guidence from other teammates so I trusted their experience when cycling. I have been lifting for 2 years with a cupboard full of supplements and very little gain. I would like to cycle a few time to put on size. I am obviously not considering compitation. Can somebody suggest what I should use as a newbie. Thanks for the help

----------


## jonnyboi2810

Hi i was looking for a little advise, I was thinking of starting d-bol as i have herd its the best on the market i currently workout hard 4 times a week using only creatine tabs and protein shake but im not seeing the results i want .
so my question is is d-bol the way to go and as a newbie what amount and what time, i was thinking 15-20 mg per day 6 weeks on 6 weeks off any advise would be good , This was going to be my post before reading your post thank you you saved me so heres my new question .
what do i take with d-bol and what cycle oral only i dont inject

----------


## flyingpoint001

great stuff!

----------


## goldenchyld

Good thread

----------


## babygirl82

hi, please can someone help me with the dosage of test prop for a female.

----------


## Zoonk

Awesome post! helpful and exactly what I needed to read

----------


## Aspire

Alot of info to take in. All the abbreviations especially.

----------


## omegagboost

good read. Newbie question tho: what does gyno mean?

Also, I've had my eye on this kit for a while:
http://www.steroid-club.com/ProductL...=3&SubCatId=60

what do you guys think for a first timer??

----------


## jsnyde45

so you are saying run test e with nolva and thats it for the first cycle?

----------


## domensional

Very helpful and informative. Thanks a lot.

----------


## bigdavevegas

Great info thank you

----------


## Armykid93

This is awesome. Im gona read it again tomorrow.

----------


## TraPump

Great information thank you !

----------


## huss83

can some one recommend anything to me. im just starting in training few weeks into it but need something for assistance as i have a bad lower back and dont feel im getting stronger when i bench press. i dont want to get big i want to loose a little weight but shred up. i probly have about 20% body fat which is going down slowely, so any advice would be greatly appreciated as i dont want to be one of those steroid users who have no idea and just use whatever to get big. thanks

----------


## Tchylde

Question from an absolute newbie about oral syringes. The 1ml syringe that came with my order of MK-2866 (a SARM) has increments ranging from 0 to .1, .2, .3, etc. There are also smaller lines in-between those numbers. Heres the question that I am DESPERATE to have answered: If I want to take 30mg of the MK-2866 solution, do I load the syringe up to the third line in between 0 and .1, or do I load the syringe all the way to the .3 mark? I dont want to overdose or underdose and want to start taking this ASAP. Thanks for your help!

----------


## ark420

Great info, thanks.

----------


## themartin15

Hi, I have been weight training for about a year and a half. I've pretty much reached my natural limit with my body and have been looking into roids for a while now. I am a personal trainer so I know all about the training and diet aspect, but I don't have a clue about the performance enhancer aspect, eccept for the normal creatine protien part. My girlfriend is going to germany for the summer and when she comes back I want to look even better to the point it suprises her. She already loves how I look natty but this is for me too. Body building is my life and has been for a while. My goal is a look like Rob Riches, Greg Plitt, Zyzz from youtube etc. I want to look more lean instead of bulky but still the ripped look with a big chest and arms, and my genes make that very difficult. I have done tons of research but the information I have gathered has been all over the place, and its all in roids talk so I don't even know what they are talking about half the time. I need to know what the best cycle would be for me....and dont say just Test. I would like to know the amount i should take and when and the cost I would be looking at. I am currently 20 yo and 5 11 160lbs. Thank you!

----------


## Aussie-Bicycling

Bookmarked, a very helpful thread for us newbs! Thanks!

----------


## toojax

Thanks for putting this together.

----------


## Scrappy11

I always say there's no such thing as doing too much homework - this is awesome info, thanks a million for sharing!

----------


## jcevans7

Amazing post. You break it down pretty good, I feel more confident. PCT makes a little more sense. Wish more people would take time to read and understand.

----------


## jcevans7

PS I read this the whole way through, the first post is the only one worth reading here.

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

Great post!!

----------


## ADSONE

SWEET INFO. IN A EASY TO READ WAY... :7up:

----------


## jasonsmart

Hi

I am using Anapolon and the gains are poor. More importantly I am suffering from really bad cramps in my back and feet. 

Are cramps normal

What dose should I take. I'm 43 and 191 pounds

Also, is Anapolon safe or is there something better I could take. If so what dose would you recommend. 

Thanks guys.

----------


## refused

Should a beginner cycle not include HCG ? Everyone seems to recommend it, yet I never see it on beginner cycles. Why not?

----------


## Soft to steel

Great info for a newb! I need all the info I can get.

----------


## ImBlue

Is this info still good?.. been posted around 2006.

----------


## kylef23

Great info thanks!

----------


## h2oburymatt

This covers so many questions for a first time user such as myself! Thank you tremendously foe taking the time to post!

----------


## arock1

This has been some very helpful info and answers tons of questions thank you...

----------


## K-nut 2129

Very helpful info. I especially appreciate your reasoning behind what a newbie should use for their first stack, geat job explaining what to do and why. Thank you!

----------


## Gobster

Two questions:



> Weeks 1-10: 500mg Testosterone Enanthate WEEKLY 
> 
> Nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. 
> 
> Post Cycle Therapy 
> *
> Clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran as follows: 
> *
> Day 1 - 300mg 
> ...


Is sust350 a typo?
And, when you say _"Clomid therapy three weeks after last sust350 shot ran as follows:"_, (bolded in the quote), do you mean 3 weeks after the last Test-E shot?

Great info, overall.

----------


## SO19 Soldier

Good write up, very informative. Thanks

----------


## Uzz530

Thanks for the info!

----------


## Legion714

awesome info, deff helped me with my research

----------


## trikydik

Quick question... I am 45 and Test deficient.... does Test shots actually benefit me until I get the implant to regulate natural Test?

----------


## tigerspawn

Just what I was needing

----------


## Muscleduke

Great post, thanks very helpful!

----------


## turkeybacon

Best thread ever

----------


## shaaraa

Awsome thanx for the info

I had a question can anyone answer?
I am 31 and had an anavar only cycle 1 year ago but didnt get what i want
Weight: 74 kg
Height: 178 cm

Is it possible to have a mass gaining cycle just by d-bol 5ml oral and bonavar 2.5ml oral?
I want to gain a big mass
By the way i had high blood presure once.
What do u sugest for second cycle for me?
Thanx

----------


## Onit_V

I have learned a lot from this site already, and I feel really retarded for asking but Im ready to do my first cycle and prefer shots over pills is this inquiry not permitted?

----------


## MuscleInk

> I have learned a lot from this site already, and I feel really retarded for asking but Im ready to do my first cycle and prefer shots over pills is this inquiry not permitted?


Actually, most of us here will advise against an oral-only cycle. Injectables are the preferred approach. Adding an oral to an injectable cycle is fine when managed properly.

----------


## Mannysmiths

Appreciate this info! Thanks

----------


## .45ACP

Before I upset people, I think Im on the right thread here. Im looking at taking a first cycle...Ive read about as much as i think I can for now.....Ive lifted for 10 years now with nothing more than protein and creatine here and there. im 5'9, 190 lbs , 26 years old. My lifts arent bad, 350 bench, 400 lb squat, and i don't dead-lift heavy anymore lol. I mainly want to bulk up and increase strength. like everyone else, i dont want any adverse side effects so wont go in on an impulse and hope to get lucky. Whats a good start cycle, with PCT ect? then if you could just go to Wal Mart and pick up the complete package life would be good. Thanks for any recommendations yall might have

----------


## proteinshake1992

> Before I upset people, I think Im on the right thread here. Im looking at taking a first cycle...Ive read about as much as i think I can for now.....Ive lifted for 10 years now with nothing more than protein and creatine here and there. im 5'9, 190 lbs , 26 years old. My lifts arent bad, 350 bench, 400 lb squat, and i don't dead-lift heavy anymore lol. I mainly want to bulk up and increase strength. like everyone else, i dont want any adverse side effects so wont go in on an impulse and hope to get lucky. Whats a good start cycle, with PCT ect? then if you could just go to Wal Mart and pick up the complete package life would be good. Thanks for any recommendations yall might have


Austinite made a really clear sticky on this, I suggest you read that.

----------


## JSHempel

Great stuff! I'm only 19 so reading this stuff now is a life saver. Thanks!

----------


## Jdrose1961

Is a 3 year user (1985-1988) ....who has been drug free for 25 years considered a first time user again? In regards to how the body reacts when it is introduced. For example the theory that test is best for a first cycle....

----------


## My69Chevelle

Thanks for this post and answering my questions, great information.

----------


## luiseduardo

Very nice post, congratulations!

----------


## lantrika

Horrible question here, I just started Sustanon , running 500/week and of course the shots are a bitch starting out. I shoot it in my outer quad and the pain is bearable, but I feel like I wouldn't be able to squat as much as I would without the soreness. I spread out the injections to every 4 days, so my question is would it make any difference if I shoot right after a leg workout? I figured the pump would make my muscle a lot tighter, not sure if that makes a difference or not.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Horrible question here, I just started Sustanon, running 500/week and of course the shots are a bitch starting out. I shoot it in my outer quad and the pain is bearable, but I feel like I wouldn't be able to squat as much as I would without the soreness. I spread out the injections to every 4 days, so my question is would it make any difference if I shoot right after a leg workout? I figured the pump would make my muscle a lot tighter, not sure if that makes a difference or not.


i would do it when muscles are not pumped. personally i pin on non workout days most of the time. but it doesnt really matter. I just think its less of a pain to NOT do it RIGHT after working that muscle. but im sure opinions differ

----------


## Donthate

Thanks for the article, I believe I've read that before

----------


## Lutherkim

If there is anyone who can answer some questions i have about AAS pls msg me thanks

----------

